# AV Unit to Display harness



## borikru (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Murano 2009 Bose sound, no navigation. I am looking for the wiring harness from the AV unit to the Display. My dealer told me they only have the complete Audio/Video/AC wiring harness, which costs more than 1K. Kinda an overkill. I was thinking to DIY the harness, but I cannot find the connectors either. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

That Murano is too new. I doubt anyone here is gonna know that. 
I guess you should start tearing up your new Murano then and try to find those connectors that you are looking for...good luck!


----------

